

A digestible introduction to the wave equation with working code - dionyziz
https://github.com/dionyziz/wave-experiment

======
raverbashing
Very interesting

And a good example of why the 'exact' solution is often not used, because it's
so slow

~~~
jheriko
its not an exact solution, and actually the implementation is just very poor.
highly optimised versions of this have been around for 20 years or more
running with /software/ rendering.

you can boil the whole thing down to a convolution matrix type trick which a
modern gpu will eat for breakfast.

i should find some time and do one of these... the quality of 'impressive
webgl tech demo' seems to be about 15 years out of date in general...

~~~
CamperBob2
It's a pedagogical exercise, not a cycle-counting contest. GPU acceleration
amounts to premature optimization when your goal is learning the basic math.

